# cup of joe



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

businessinsider.com 

*Why you should never drink coffee on an empty stomach*

Brooke Nelson, Reader's Digest
[HR][/HR]







Trust us, it's just not worth the side effects. Tim Wright/Unsplash 



 *Most people drink coffee first thing in the morning, but there are health risks associated with doing so.* 
 *Drinking coffee on an empty stomach could damage your stomach lining and cause indigestion and heartburn.* 
 *It can even increase anxiety and hinder your ability to focus.* 
 *Instead, try drinking coffee in the mid-morning or early-afternoon for the best results.* 
 [HR][/HR] For most of us, getting our a.m. coffee fix is an absolute necessity. After all, there’s no better alarm clock than a warm mug of our favorite brew. And you don’t even have to feel guilty about your daily habit; drinking coffee has tons of health benefits, such as protecting your brain from dementia. In fact, here’s exactly what happens to your body when you drink coffee daily. Although there’s nothing wrong with prioritizing your daily java fix, you should be wary of drinking it on an empty stomach. 

Why? For starters, coffee can take a serious toll on your digestive system. All that java will jumpstart the stomach’s production of acid, and if you haven’t already eaten something, the acid could damage your stomach’s lining and cause indigestion and heartburn. That goes for decaffeinated coffee, too. 

But that’s not the only risk. Drinking coffee on an empty stomach “can give you jitters, shakes, and other withdrawal effects, including mood changes,” Dr. Adam Simon, chief medical officer at PushDoctor.co.uk, told _Express_. It can also increase symptoms of anxiety, as well as boost your heart rate, irritability, and inability to focus. 

What’s more, sipping a cup of Joe first thing in the morning actually sabotages your circadian rhythm. Here’s what we mean: Your internal clock releases a hormone called cortisol when you wake up, making you feel alert and energized. Yet contrary to what you might expect, research has shown that consuming coffee actually decreases your cortisol levels. Translation? More often than not, that early morning pick-me-up will backfire, causing you to feel sleepier. Try brewing a cup of joe at the best time of day to drink coffee, instead. 

Of course, some people have consumed coffee on an empty stomach for years and felt completely fine. If that applies to you, then by all means, continue drinking! But for everyone else, certified dietitian Leslie Langevin, MS, RD, CD, recommends pairing your caffeine fix with a hearty breakfast—or at least a snack if your tummy isn’t rumbling. We suggest these 27 healthy breakfast ideas to get you started. 

Read the original article on Reader's Digest. Copyright 2017. Follow Reader's Digest on Twitter.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

rd.com *

This Is the Best Time of Day to Drink Coffee*

By Brooke Nelson
[HR][/HR]







ViChizh/Shutterstock

If you’re anything like the rest of us, you probably make a beeline for the coffee machine as soon as you wake up in the morning. In fact, over 85 percent of Americans consume caffeine regularly—and coffee is the preferred medium. (Here’s what happens to your body when you drink coffee every day.) As for the optimal time to drink your daily cup of Joe? There’s a “sweet spot” that could maximize your caffeine kick, and surprisingly enough, it’s not first thing in the morning.

Although having your coffee right away may cause your alertness to spike in the a.m., that feeling quickly crashes just a few hours later. That’s why you should “definitely limit coffee when you first wake up,” Laura Cipullo, registered dietitian and author of _Women’s Health Body Clock Diet_, told CNBC.

To get the most bang for your brew, experts recommend drinking your coffee in the mid-morning or early afternoon, instead. Getting a hit of caffeine about three to four hours after you wake up will do the trick, too. Why? At that point in the day, your body is low on cortisol—the stress hormone that makes you feel alert—and desperately needs a good pick-me-up.

Of course, if you can’t function without your morning cuppa, then by all means, continue drinking! Not everyone abides by the mid-morning theory, anyway. Registered dietitian-nutritionist Melanie Dellinges believes it’s the amount of caffeine you consume, not when you consume it, that matters the most. She recommends limiting your intake to two to four cups a day. (Here’s how many cups per day you should drink to live longer, by the way.)

Regardless of when you decide to drink your java, try to avoid drinking coffee (or stick to decaf!) after 2 or 3 in the afternoon. Research shows that caffeine can disrupt your sleep up to six hours after you consume it. Here are 8 more of your important coffee questions, answered.

_[Source: CNBC]_


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

rd.com *

Coffee Health Benefits: You Can Drink WAY More Coffee Than Previously Reported to Live Longer*

By Brooke Nelson
[HR][/HR]







cosmaa/Shutterstock

It’s no secret that coffee is (very, very) good for you. Now, coffee junkies and java lovers have just one more reason to raise their glass—or mug—to their favorite beverage. Not only can coffee improve your memory and protect your brain from dementia, but it can also help you live longer. Plus, you can drink way more joe than you originally thought!

Two new studies published in the journal _Annals of Internal Medicine_ just confirmed the good news. The first surveyed more than 520,000 people in 10 European countries, making it the largest study ever to link coffee and mortality. Researchers found that drinking more coffee could significantly lower a person’s risk of death across several conditions, including liver disease, suicide in men, cancer in women, and digestive and circulatory diseases.

“We looked at multiple countries across Europe, where the way the population drinks coffee and prepares coffee is quite different,” said Marc Gunter, reader in cancer epidemiology and prevention at Imperial College’s School of Public Health in the UK, who co-authored the study. “The fact that we saw the same relationships in different countries is kind of the implication that its something about coffee rather than its something about the way that coffee is prepared or the way it’s drunk.”

The second study dug even deeper. It found that coffee increased longevity by 18 percent among its 185,000 participants, regardless of their race or ethnicity.
“Given these very diverse populations, all these people have different lifestyles. They have very different dietary habits and different susceptibilities—and we still find similar patterns,” said Veronica Wendy Setiawan, associate professor of preventative medicine at USC’s Keck School of Medicine and leader of the study.

So, what’s the magic number of cuppas to increase your lifespan? In the European study, those who drank three or more cups of coffee a day had a lower risk for all-cause death than people who did not drink coffee at all. The second study found that two to four cups per day did the trick. If your consumption falls in that range, you’ll likely reap the rewards. (Are you drinking too much coffee? Here are the signs.)

There you have it: Coffee is a miracle drug! All the more reason to pour yourself another cup. And if you’re obsessed with coffee, you’ll definitely understand the problems that all coffee lovers have.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I already stopped drinking coffee  

Actually too much caffeine makes me more depressed and heightened my pms.

I think caffeine and dairy is the cause of my pms.

I.no longer drink coffee  now.. And i feel good about myself and i rarely gets occasional mental breakdown. Unlike before. 

So ditch coffee  

I actually substituted tea like green tea over coffee


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Matcha is way way more better


https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/beverage/matcha-tea.html


----------



## And1 (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm not a coffee person at all. I do drink tea occasionally. Also try rooibos tea sometime; very good benefits without any caffeine.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Love coffee, but had to reduce my intake (weaker/fewer cups) because of my stomach being so sensitive to everything...


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

Tad Cooper said:


> Love coffee, but had to reduce my intake (weaker/fewer cups) because of my stomach being so sensitive to everything...


I was having the same issue. I found a local coffee roaster and buy fresh roasted coffee. More flavor and it is far less acidic, no need for sugar or cream. If the oils in the bean have not been burned off in the roasting process the coffee is almost creamy. Also I started taking fish oil capsules and now rarely have issues with heartburn. 

Long live the sacred bean!! I don't have a problem. I can stop any time I want. You have a problem because you don't have good coffee.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Not that guy said:


> I was having the same issue. I found a local coffee roaster and buy fresh roasted coffee. More flavor and it is far less acidic, no need for sugar or cream. If the oils in the bean have not been burned off in the roasting process the coffee is almost creamy. Also I started taking fish oil capsules and now rarely have issues with heartburn.
> 
> Long live the sacred bean!! I don't have a problem. I can stop any time I want. You have a problem because you don't have good coffee.


Hmm what sort of fresh coffee do you get? Ground stuff, or do you grind your own? Very interesting, I find oily stuff tends to aggravate my stomach problems, but I'll give fish oils a try as well  I do really enjoy fresh coffee, so much better than the cheap or instant stuff!


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

Tad Cooper said:


> Hmm what sort of fresh coffee do you get? Ground stuff, or do you grind your own? Very interesting, I find oily stuff tends to aggravate my stomach problems, but I'll give fish oils a try as well  I do really enjoy fresh coffee, so much better than the cheap or instant stuff!


My local guy roasts green beans onsite. He uses various small producers. I'm currently enjoying a Cuban coffee from the Sierra Maestra region. Buy coffee that has been roasted in the last couple of days. Try to get through the 12once/340g bag in about two weeks. I grind my own beans. At the office I use a clever brewer,




and a cheap Braun pulse grinder. Its quick, tidy, easy cleanup and makes a good cup of coffee. At home when I have more time I use a chemex pot with a Hario scale,




and an quality entry level burr grinder, 




I've hacked my grinder with my Ridgid cordless drill, 




with a temperature controlled pot
https://www.stumptowncoffee.com/products/bonavita-gooseneck-variable-temperature. 

My introduction to 3rd wave coffee was in Portland at Stumptown Coffee, https://www.stumptowncoffee.com/products/ . If you are in the US they will ship fresh roasted beans to you. I've found local roasters in most cities so it may be good idea to check out local coffee roaster. They will often have onsite tasting (slurp and spits) where they introduce you to different brewing methods and some of the regional differences in coffee. For a light delicate but flavorful cup of coffee you may want to look at a vacuum pot. Takes some practice to use. 




Most chain\ store bought coffees are blends from various regions. The 3rd wave roast shops focus on high quality mono source beans. Like a good single malt scotch compared to a blended whiskey.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

@Not that guy Sorry I forgot to respond to this!! Thanks loads, those look great! My housemate actually has one of those (clever dripper) which I got for them, might be worth getting one myself! Which would you say is the best?


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

Tad Cooper said:


> @Not that guy Sorry I forgot to respond to this!! Thanks loads, those look great! My housemate actually has one of those (clever dripper) which I got for them, might be worth getting one myself! Which would you say is the best?



I don't have enough experience to say which one is the best. But I use this one at the office, https://www.sweetmarias.com/product/clever-coffee-dripper-large . The clever makes a good cup of coffee and is convenient. There are better but more time consuming brewers. Also instead of the standard #4 paper filters you may want to try a "sock" ( CoffeeSock ). A cloth coffee filter lets more of the oils from the bean drip through. Not better or worse than the paper filters but different. A bit of a hassel to clean at the office but worth trying out.

It is hard to make a bad brew of coffee from fresh roasted quality beans. The various brew methods accentuate the characteristics of the beans. Part of the fun of 3rd wave coffee is trying out all the differences.

#1 - Fresh roasted quality beans.
#2 - Good water ( I would say filtered but some regional water supplies have there own enjoyable qualities. Hmm, I wonder what an Islay coffee brew would taste like?)
#3 - Burr grinder set to the proper grind for the brewer.
#4 - Brewer
#5 - Temp control of the water.


----------



## Nicole29 (Nov 3, 2017)

I like coffee, but tea is precious thing for me)) I can drink a cup of coffee once a day, mostly in the middle of a working day. And I can drink tea in liters, for me dreanking a tea is something special, like a small break for rest. With all my love, I can say that tea contains natural alkaloids, as well as coffee. This is theophylline, its properties are very similar to caffeine. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theophylline
In any case, I want to tell that the main thing is the notion of measure.


----------



## diMaggio (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep, had to learn this the hard way. Getting the jitters, cold sweat and feeling sick to the stomach because of drinking too strong coffee, black on an empty stomach is not my idea of fun. :\


----------

